
How to evaluate your Machine learning model like a pro - rangerranvir
https://ranvir.xyz/blog/how-to-evaluate-your-machine-learning-model-like-a-pro-metrics/
======
rangerranvir
A few days ago, I was learning about evaluating my Machine Learning Model and
I have compiled the things that I learned during the period. Do let me know
how I did with this.

Also, Let me know, how do you like to evaluate your Machine Learning Model?

~~~
JunaidB
I think this is a concise and good overview of ML model evaluation. I was
recently thinking along the same lines and posted it on my blog here:
[https://scienceofdata.org/2020/02/23/ml-classifier-
evaluatio...](https://scienceofdata.org/2020/02/23/ml-classifier-evaluation-a-
first-look/)

You have nice graphs and cover regression models too. I use mostly these when
evaluating models I've built, I also use the Kappa statistic which can be a
useful summary.

~~~
rangerranvir
Good post! I really liked the concept of ROC curve in there. Will read more
about it.

